# Erstellen von Outlines mit dem Zeichenstift-Werkzeug



## Horrify (7. Juli 2004)

Ich versuche seit längerem Outlines mit dem Zeichenstift-werkzeugen zu zeichnen.
Die Sache mit den Pfaden erstellen und den Ankerpunkten funktioniert auch, aber wie bekomme ich es hin, dass diese "Linien-mit-den-punkten" sozusagen gefüllt werden.
Hier im Forum habe ich öfters was mit "Kontur-Füllen" gelesen, jedoch hat das bei mir absolut nicht geklappt.
 
Sorry, ich bin noch ein totaler Newbie, was PS angeht. , ich hoffe mir kann jemand helfen


----------



## Tobias Menzel (7. Juli 2004)

Hi,

Eine einfache Möglichkeit, Pfade nachzeichnen zu lassen ist folgende:

- Im Ebenen-Explorer auf Pfade gehen
- Rechtsklick auf den Pfad und "Pfadkontur füllen" wählen.

Ansonsten könntest Du auch eine Auswahl aus dem Pfad erstellen, die sich ebenfalls vielseitig weiterverwenden lässt.

Gruß


----------

